# New to the forum



## livelawnandprosper (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi everyone, my names Rob Baxter and I just signed up to this forum. I usually try and read as much as possible about the subject matter I'm working on (lawn for instance)but seem to have been hitting a wall lately, which means for me, its time to join a forum and learn and ask what I can, to hopefully find answers to things I haven't been able to locate elsewhere online.

My biggest issue right now is finding products in Canada (I live on Vancouver Island) that meet the needs of my lawn. I see and read lots of great information online about products that would help me, but when I go to find them in my area, my search usually ends up with nothing. This is pertaining mostly to chemicals, not that I want to use many of them, just the select few I believe I need I cant seem to get my hands on. Since our lawns and products here in Canada differ from the United States, I hope to meet some like minded individuals that can help me source these "hard to find" products for me and my lawn.

Im not an expert by any means, just a passionate enthusiast whose been looking after his lawn seriously for just about 2 years.

I post most of my lawn pictures on Instagram @live_lawn_and_prosper or @robbiebaxt (though you will see mostly my project cars on that one).

Looking forward to networking with you all.

-Rob


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! I flew over Vancouver Island this afternoon.

It's too bad there are so many limitations on specialized herbicides up there. They are powerful, but with proper use, they can actually _reduce_ how much chemical is actually put down; i.e. using Celsius/Certainty/Tenacity. There are a few Canadian members here and they may offer more help for something specific. Also, maybe you can talk to a local golf course or arboretum to see what types of products they use, and if any would work for a homeowner.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Can stuff like this be mail ordered?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ legally?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

The authorities must be smarter than us restricting useful stuff and all.


----------

